
Sage: Semi-automatic ground environment air defense system - betocmn
https://www.ll.mit.edu/about/history/sage-semi-automatic-ground-environment-air-defense-system
======
quercusa
Nice piece about the SAGE site on Mt. Umunhum over Silicon Valley:

[http://www.mobileranger.com/blog/sentinel-of-silicon-
valley-...](http://www.mobileranger.com/blog/sentinel-of-silicon-valley-the-
radar-tower-at-mount-umunhum-is-saved/)

and a strong dissenting opinion ("the biggest taxpayer fraud in world
history") about SAGE from a guy who was there:

[https://web.stanford.edu/~learnest/sv/umunhum.html](https://web.stanford.edu/~learnest/sv/umunhum.html)

